# 2015 Show n Go April 26th



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

Mark ur calendars!!!!!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: Ill Be there. Haven't been to one of these show since 2010.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't expect to be as crowded as it was back in 2010. Just a warning. 

I will be there as well:thumbup:


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

So I've heard. Well this will be one of the 1st shows of the year so starting off small and slow is a good thing suppose.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Yea I don't mind it. Its a day out to hang out with friends


----------



## dubidoobs (Jan 7, 2003)

Sent from my Star-Tac using an iPhone5 through Tapatalk by way of my Nokia 3600


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

The less, the better. :beer:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

just a little over two weeks. Should have the car ready to go by then, I hope


----------



## NJVWR32 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Spring S&G*

I haven"t been to this in years. Hope to make it if my car is running.


----------



## BERTHA04 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm hoping the Jetta is back from the dealership by then. I bottomed out in a double dip pothole, cracked the transmission pan, and bent a factory wheel. That's just what was discovered so far :banghead:


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

less people=easier trophy win


----------



## otto bahn (May 3, 2005)

chrism1 said:


> less people=easier trophy win


in that case, it's cheaper to just buy the trophy, then to pay the entrance fees at show & go. :facepalm:

I doubt anyone would notice or care.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

truth. I would be surprised if it runs me $50 to show my car at this point.

If anyone wants a trophy that bad In can bring some I have them with actual marble bases vs the plastic crap they use now


----------



## chizzad (Jan 11, 2010)

im right down the street from raceway. should be a good day. see you guys there :wave:


----------



## 10VWJETTA2.5 (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone know some of the venders that might be there or is it mainly just a swap meet? Also I forget at water fest does anyone know if people do UM tunes at the show? I know they usually do APR tunes.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

This is more swap meet with used parts


----------



## Eurovento1971 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just wanna say thanks to the organizera for keeping the tradition alive i been seeing lots of people bashing the show. But its $20 if thats too much then borrow the money really people why complain. I luv the show both of them and will continue to support.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I deff support the show. And last time i was there it deff was not $20 to show a car. It was closer to $30. Do i think its a bit much. Sure. But ill still go so its ehat ever at this point. See everyone sunday👍


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

people who buy $4000 wheel sets on a $28,000 car shouldnt complain about a $20 entrance fee :facepalm:


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

ill be combing the swap meet as usual and taking pictures with my disposable camera :thumbup:


----------



## SHRIMP6440 (Jan 28, 2009)

*The show*

i love this show .... love the used partsssss


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

JohnA1 said:


> people who buy $4000 wheel sets on a $28,000 car shouldnt complain about a $20 entrance fee :facepalm:


Its call an opinion that's all. All I said was last time I showed they got me for $30 and my passenger for $20. $20 to just walk around is a little steep. Just because someone has a set $4000 wheels does mean they are rolling in money. You/I/we have no idea how long that person could have been saving for it. Not everyone has 4k to just pull out of the sky, I know I don't lol

See you all Sunday. hopefully it warms up a bit:thumbup:


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

P Q said:


> Its call an opinion that's all. All I said was last time I showed they got me for $30 and my passenger for $20. $20 to just walk around is a little steep. Just because someone has a set $4000 wheels does mean they are rolling in money. You/I/we have no idea how long that person could have been saving for it. Not everyone has 4k to just pull out of the sky, I know I don't lol
> 
> See you all Sunday. hopefully it warms up a bit:thumbup:



This wasn't directed towards you Paul, sorry! haha. I meant the "others" that would rather shell out money on parts then to actually go to a show and be part of the community. And i totally agree that its steep, but its at a racetrack and they obviously want to make as much money as possible. Hell even the LIVW show i thought was steep. Ill see ya sunday.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

HAHAH no worries man I didn't take it as towards me I was just saying in general. and yeah LIVW was


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

made it out there yesterday, no car though. weather was amazing and I was shocked at the amount of cars. Basically every space had a car in it. Very cool to see such a huge turn out:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

[SUP][/SUP]


NJVWR32 said:


> I haven"t been to this in years. Hope to make it if my car is running.


we misssssss you


----------



## SHRIMP6440 (Jan 28, 2009)

*WOW*

not even one pic was posted smh


----------



## NJVWR32 (Aug 15, 2006)

*R32*



bomber vw said:


> [SUP][/SUP]
> 
> we misssssss you


I miss myself. It's a long story bomber, but some day I'll tell you all about it.


----------

